# MAC Foundation Routine!



## PinkMarlene2126 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;PxEWyDlmEiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxEWyDlmEiE&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Blush (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I love foundation routine videos.


----------

